# My Son's wall-tank!



## bubbleclair (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd better not leave this tank out!!









This is my 8 year old son's tank, it is actually on the wall and looks like a picture! Alot of people have thought it is just a large photo in a chunky frame until they've looked at it close up and seen the fish!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very unusual, its looks great


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

waw thats welll funky......mum can we have one???


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

bubbleclair said:


> I'd better not leave this tank out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much did that set ya back for the setup???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, that looks good,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

Ha! That's awesome! Love it.


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

They might look nice...But no good for the fish......sorry !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

thts really good i want one


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow i like that, lucky son you have, now i want one lol


mazzie


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> They might look nice...But no good for the fish......sorry !!!!!


why?


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Why.....IF you look how wide the tank is its hard for a fish to turn,...even a guppy will grow to 2in plus [male] surf area is no good thats why you dont see many round goldfish bowls now..cleaning is something else,the list is endless.....they do look nice...but not for fish.

If you look at photo the back with rocks and plants its a backing the width of the tank is the graval at the bottom not a lot of room...
Its as wide as the light on top.....

.


----------



## april_nvhost (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah, It looks awesome. I wonder how much did it cost you. It looks really nice. 

How long does it take before it gets so dirty, since it can't be seen much of sunlight? Is it more handy compared to normal aquariums?


----------



## Laurel-Amy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think its really cool!!
If it was so bad for the fish, surely this shops wouldn't sell them??
I'm sure they can move around freely and it would be easy enough to keep clean =]

You have a very lucky son =]
I miss my fish =[, Always had goldfish myself, had 3 Fan tailed Gold fish that recently died which was quite sad


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> Why.....IF you look how wide the tank is its hard for a fish to turn,...even a guppy will grow to 2in plus [male] surf area is no good thats why you dont see many round goldfish bowls now..cleaning is something else,the list is endless.....they do look nice...but not for fish.
> 
> Sorry, but for the sake of the fihs i'd have to agree Kay
> 
> ...





Laurel-Amy said:


> I think its really cool!!
> If it was so bad for the fish, surely this shops wouldn't sell them??
> =]
> At the end of the day shops see pound signs!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with you Kay.

I disagree with putting goldies in plastic/glass bowls without filtration. When you come to clean your goldie out and pop him/her in that cup of water and you pour the water down the drain and scald the pebbles, I hold my hands up I did this when I was younger. You are killing all the good bacteria that has built up over the week of the poop and excess food. Within a filter this is kept and usually people/books recommend you wash the filter sponges within tank water so not to kill all the bacteria.
Anyhow, once you fill that bowl back up and possible not use dechlorinator to take all the chlorine and other crap thats in the water which basically eats the goldies gills away, his/her life goes in a circle, same thing happens a week/days later.

Most goldies dont make it past 5yrs due to this, yes they are only fish at the end of the day, you can hold them or cuddle them but they deserve respect. I will admit I have known cases of fish surviving years without filtration but there are more and more chemicals put in our water, good only knows what its doing to their insides.

Emma x


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

What a lovely tank!


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

That looks so cool


----------



## awtoys.net (Jan 30, 2009)

lol!! i want it too!!!

www.awtoys.net


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a really cool tank.


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

like it i want one tooooo


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks really nice


----------



## Angelbecks (Jan 14, 2009)

This is not a nice tank at all! :sneaky2:

Its about as cruel as it gets! they do not provide enough space at all especially for barbs and guppies!!!! :sneaky2:

Shops sell them for money they dont care about fish welfare 

How would all you guys feel being shut in a airing cupboard to live out your days???


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

im sure you could get a bigger tank and build it into the wall.. my aunt did soemthing of the sorts made it like a built-in book shelf and just stuck the tank in there and madeit look apart of the wall but can be pulled out for cleaning.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i really like that tank  

just shown it to my eldest and he wants one in his room now


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

poor fish, yes it looks good, but imagine only having just enough room to barely turn around, it would be like living in a cupboard. there is barely any surface area for all that water, and i imagine gravel vac the bottom is near impossible too so all that waste just sits there. these types of tanks should be banned. shops see pound signs, same as the companies that make the tanks, put a picture of a fish on the box and everyones happy, apart from the fish. its as bad as those tiny 5 gallon plastic tanks in shops listed as 'goldfish' starter tanks, goldfish need huge tanks, even fantails which stay smaller need 10 gallons each. i cant abide tiny tanks, every fish should be fully researched and their adult size taken into consideration before even buying a tank. i hope you keep up with the maintainence on this little tank, weekly gravel vac and partial water changes with dechlorinator in your tap water. try not to miss out on them for the fishes well being


----------

